# Dashboard light plug lose connection



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi - 

Need some help..

The dahboard light goes on and off and I pulled out the plug (the one located left to the steering) and this white plug has a lose connection and looks like I would need to replace the plug and the wires connected to it. But I don't know the name of this part - not even sure if that's a standard nissan part or the previous owner installed it or something..

Here's the images..










This is how it shows up from outside..










That white plug has the lose connection..

Thanks!

(I by mistake posted the same thread in B13 too, sorry)


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

Since we're on this subject, does this part just pop out, or do I need any special tools? The reason I ask is because the green light on my cruise control main switch has burned out. The switch itself still works, but the light itself no longer functions. Does anyone have any experience with this issue? Is this an easy fix, or something I shold save for my mechanic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drock: If the switch looks broken, try just replacing the switch, you can pick one up at a junk yard for like $5 (or 5-finger discount depending on the place .....setaling is wrong, tho). If the white harness is the problem, you can prolly splice a new one on if you're any good at wiring.

nbkoontz: all those switches just pop out. Get the entire trim piece off with a small screwdriver, disconnect the item and slide it out of the trim piece. Fixing a light bulb is easy, I'm sure it's a #194 bulb. Lower the wheel, take out the instrument cluster (6 screws in all), and change the bulb from the back.


----------

